# Command and Conquer Generals Zero Hour



## Stykyz (Mar 13, 2008)

Hey all, It's been awhile since I've posted a thread here but now I've run into another problem I'd like someone to shake a stick at, it has me stumped.

My brother and I recently broke out Command and Conquer Generals : Zero Hour. When we try to play on a LAN, a few seconds after we start we get this problem.










After doing some research on-line, none of the solutions i came across helped the problem.

-Yes, we have the newest patch 1.04
-Neither of us have modified any of the files
-We have legit versions of Generals and Zero Hour, neither are Deluxe or TFD, they're the old school versions
-I do, play a mod, Shockwave. However, what I did was install shockwave to its own folder, and then copy Zero Hour into that folder. So I have a seperate Zero Hour folder, and mod folder. So this isn't causing the problem
-I even went as far as delete the zero hour information after playing ShockWave in MyDocuments

So we are pretty stumped and could use some assistance.


----------



## JMan2613 (Jun 24, 2008)

hmm i'm have you tried through Hamachi or are you on a LAN through a router.

if through a router try hamachi or an ethernet cable a Straight through one I think but cables aren't my speciality ADSL Systems are.

Try reinstalling game. Sounds basic but the basic remedies usually work best.

and btw if you do get it working may I join or is it family only


----------



## Stykyz (Mar 13, 2008)

You may join once we get it working. Always looking for players =D. We've tried re installing the game, and it was a no go. We're doing it through a LAN, with a netgear router.



Oh : Just on a side note, we can't even play EA On-Line. When we try to join a game, we get teh same problem.


----------



## JMan2613 (Jun 24, 2008)

Any luck with hamachi ??

www.hamachi.cc I can see from you screenshot the problem is with losing sync to each other and I used to have a netgear which did that just out of curiosity what model is it if possible to find out.


----------



## Stykyz (Mar 13, 2008)

This is what it looks like, I can't find the orignial box though.


----------



## JMan2613 (Jun 24, 2008)

I can see its a RANGEMax these are known to be pretty good with LAN. I'm sorry to seem like im forcing this on you but have you tried Hamachi but its one of the fast running out solutions I can offer


----------



## Stykyz (Mar 13, 2008)

I've used hamachi in the past, I could give it a go.


----------



## JMan2613 (Jun 24, 2008)

Grreat as my friend Tony would say, yes I said Tony lol

www.hamachi.cc to download

post here when you've downloaded hamachi and I'll try to instruct you as great possible


----------



## max-man100 (Aug 13, 2008)

it might just b a faulty internet connection


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

if the computers are close together, I would recommend using a crossover between the two machines directly, eliminating any other possible hardware issues.

Other than that, I found this:

http://support.ea.com/cgi-bin/ea.cf...WFyY2hfdGV4dD1taXNtYXRjaA**&p_li=&p_topview=1


----------

